# Maggie Mae 3/2/99-3/21/12



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi I am new to the board. I just lost my baby girl to bone cancer last week at age 13 (and 19 days). It was the hardest couple of days in my life. The house just doesn't feel the same.

A brief back story - I got Maggie when I was 17 years old. I remember going to the breeder and getting her not being exactly thrilled. I wasn't a dog person and did not know what to expect. My 13 year old brother was really pushing my mom to get a dog and we thought a Golden was the perfect choice. Well the first dog I saw was Maggie and she jumped on me. My first thought was I hope we don't get this one... 13 years later thank God - she picked us out!

I think she's been sick since November but she never complained; she was so tough. I noticed a bloody mucus in her stool probably for the past 3-4 months. The vet could not find anything in the stool sample. She started a limp since after Thanksgiving which he chalked it up to her arthritis (she was on tramadol and rimadyl) Last weekend though she could put no weight on her front right paw which was severely swollen. 

Our vet said it did not look good. The X-Ray confirmed bone cancer. Of course it was a horrible thing to hear. I thought we would have a couple of weeks with her. But last Tuesday she pooped out a pool of blood and she continued to pant. She gave my mom and I the look in her eye that she was ready to be with God.

We thought about going to the vet on Thursday but keeping her another night was selfish only for us ...when I saw her tossing and turning and tail straight up in the air I knew she was not comfortable.

Because bone cancer goes so fast when it spreads we were afraid she could really be in pain if all her bones started to go. She actually walked on a fractured leg the last few days - the vet's office could not believe she was able to endure it. Everyone at the vet just loved her. In fact, Paul the vet tech. assistant said he and his wife were going to get a Golden because of Maggie. She touched everyone.

She went to Rainbow Bridge Wednesday, March 21st at a little after 9am - with my mom and I with her. I still feel gulity. She went peacefully. I was prepared.. and blessed we got 13 years of wonderful time with her. I realize Goldens living to 16 or 17 is the exception and not the rule but you always want more time. I just could not believe how fast they go when they get sick. 

I told her I loved her and we would see each other some day. She would be in perfect health again and be with her family who are already in Heaven. I don't think I could ever love another dog like I loved Maggie. She was a human to our family..and she will always be in our hearts forever.

She was our first dog and she was perfect.

Thank you for reading..writing this gave me some comfort.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. Maggie sounds like a wonderful girl who was so loved by you all--and loved you the same. I hope as your hearts start to heal, the memories bring more smiles than tears. (((HUGS))).


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm reading this through tears.....I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved girl, Maggie. Bless you for setting her free from her pain. RIP sweet Maggie Mae.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I, too, am reading your post through tears. I am so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Maggie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your special girl Maggie, she sounds like she was a wonderful girl. You gave her the last gift of freeing her from her pain. She'll always be with you


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear about your sweet Maggie.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maggie. I too have lost a Golden to bone cancer and it's painful to let them go. May Maggie run fast and free at the bridge and wait patiently for you. RIP Maggie


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you. Sounds like she was definitely loved and has a great 13 years!

Many people come here for comfort, loosing a pet is one of the hardest things to go through, especially one that you grew up with. Hope you come back and share some stories of Maggie.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet baby. Losing these wonderful, innocent doggies is so hard and so unfair. Run free and have fun at the Bridge, Maggie! I can tell you were so loved on this side of the bridge.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to read about Maggie. It sounds like she was a special girl and was very much loved by you and your family. When you get a chance we would love to see photos of your sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Maggie RIP sweet girl and play hard at the bridge


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

hugs to you and your mom from
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

I am so very sorry for Maggie-Maggie KNOWS YOU did the kindest thing for her and you will see her again!!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maggie. Bless you for taking such good care of her right until the very end. RIP sweet Maggie Mae. Hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved Maggie. Even when we have time to prepare for what we know is the inevitable...it hurts terribly doesn't it? We don't want them to go, but we must put their well being first, which is what you did. I hope you can find comfort and some peace knowing you loved her enough to do what had to be done. Hugs for your family!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can hear the pain in your post and I truly do understand. You have come to the right place to share your Maggie. We would love to hear more about her and see some pictures. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Maggie is running with the wind in her face. You'll meet again.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't seem to get the pic to send. I will try again. 

Thank you guys so much for the support. Maggie was my best friend. She will always be in our hearts. Some say letting them to is the most loving thing I hope that's true. I am greatful for the time I had with her.

Part of me will always want another baby dog in my life but there will never be another Maggie. Maybe someday!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. These posts always make me cry. 

You are right. There will NEVER be another Maggie. She was unique and had a special purpose for your life. She did her job and sounds as if she did it well! There might be another come into your life, there might not. If there is, you can be sure Maggie has a paw in it 

Look for signs from Maggie. I do know they send them. Just ask Martha (gold4me). After her Bobo passed, he was sending messages/signs ALL the time...even to me! Also, he had a huge paw in her getting her most recent boy, Gambler.

They are much more special then we know.

I am praying your find peace in these sad/trying times

Much love
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish there was something I could say or do to help ease your sorrow. Your Maggie is watching over you and you will see her again. She must have been so very special, hugs to you.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your lost. My first Golden Whitney died of a tumor at 13 1/2 years old. She went through all my prime years and died right before I met my husband. I still have her pictures up in each room of our house as she is family always. You've reach out to some great people who understand your pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Maggie. Like yours, my first post was after I lost my Buddy. I was not a dog person either and did not know what to expect. My daughter wanted a dog and my husband could not say "no" to daddy's girl. Never in million years would thought how that little fur ball we picked up that cold January day will take over my heart and change my life forever. Like your Maggie, he was our first dog and he was perfect. 
Sad we lost them, but lucky we had them in our lives. Imagine if you did not have your Maggie and I did not have my Buddy how much we would missed out in life. Maybe we would not know that, but now when we know we cherish time we had together and would not trade it for the world. We all wish we had more time but it is not always about how long, it is how precious it was. It is not about the journey it is about who do you travel with. 
There are so many of us here who truly understand your loss. Share your sadness, your stories and Maggie's pictures with us because we care.

I wish you all the best. 

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Maggie, you will be missed.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your furbaby!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Maggie, the time we have with them is never enough and we always wish that we could have longer, but we would not want them to suffer

Your special girl will wait at the bridge for a reunion that one day will happen,

Run free and sleep softly Maggie


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

goldensmum said:


> So very sorry for your loss of Maggie, the time we have with them is never enough and we always wish that we could have longer, but we would not want them to suffer
> 
> Your special girl will wait at the bridge for a reunion that one day will happen,
> 
> Run free and sleep softly Maggie


I try and think how lucky we were to have 13 wonderful years with our baby. She gave us so much love. We gave her a good life but what she gave us I wanted to give her more. If I could I'd take 10 years off my life (live to 70 until say 80 - I'm 30) for one more year with her I would have done it. I would have taken a bullet for my baby girl as any father would.

Everything happened so quickly... I doubt myself even though I know we did the right thing before it would have been a painful passing for Maggie. They say it's better to let them go a day too early then a day too late but I think it was the right time. Still the hardest thing to do

She is playing with all of the other dogs who have passed there..and I know she is with my dad and grandmother.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Maggie.


----------

